# SERVICE DOG VEST



## cocoasmama

I am making Cocoa boy a new service dog vest, and I was wondering in your guys opion what is best vest for a small dog like our chis. I am open to any and all ideas on what vest pattern to use for him. I need to put a zipper pocket in it as I need my tube feeding tube carried, plus my medication. I also need him to have a see through window in his vest that carries my information on who I am , plus who are my caregivers.

Thanks,
Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## foxywench

i dont have a pattern for one yet but i too plan on making my own for vixie...but im planning on using the deighn idea of http://www.sitstay.com/cgi-bin/sdisp.cgi/EQCP01.lg.jpg
in vixies size, red and orange seems to be the most recognized colour for service dogs.
but untill i actually make a mock up, i cant realy help you as to pockets and such (ive not worked with zippers yet) as for a clear pocket walkmart has the clear stuff for cheap and with a little bit of ribbon on the edge it looks nice and tidy.


----------



## rex&kostya

what is a service dog?


----------



## Cooper

rex&kostya said:


> what is a service dog?


There are lots of different types if service dogs, below are some examples:

Guide dogs ~ guide a blind person or visually impaired person.
Hearing dogs ~ alert deaf or hearing impaired person to certain sounds.
Mobility SD’s ~ Helps a disabled person have a more independent life. Helps a person with balance or counter balance and also helps them move forward. helps pull the wheelchair, help you transfer for the wheelchair to other locations, helps with undressing, opens and closes doors, picks up items dropped, pays at cash registers and a whole lot more. There is no end to the many task they can be trained to help a disabled person with.
Some other names for mobility service dogs. 

Walker Dogs
Wheelchair Dogs
Helper Dogs
Assistance Dogs
Psychiatric ~ are trained to assist persons living with psychiatric disabilities ; such as grounding them during a panic attach.

Medical Alert ~ Alerts person to a medical conditions before it happens: such as low or high blood sugar, seizures and many other types of medical conditions.

Medical Response ~ response to a medical conditions, like getting help, calling 911 or helping the person up.


----------



## Cooper

I don't know if this helps, but Cooper has a service dog vest that looks very similar to this one:









It is from LDS Leather - http://ldsleather.com. I can't remember where we bought Cooper's from though - he has a few patches that attach with velcro, depending on where we go.


----------



## rex&kostya

oh, ok.
i knew about guide dogs and hearing dogs of course, but i didn't know they trained dogs to do so many other things!
that's really great.


----------



## foxywench

that blue one is exactly like the ones from sitstay.com...they have the tiny sizes in that style too which is perfect for any of the toy service dogs who seem to get the most problems because aparently small dogs "cant be service dogs" tell that to my 5lb seizure alert and responce dog lol she get nasty with anyone who says shes too small for anything lol, i <3 her.
though now i have her patches i def need a jacket to put them on...


----------



## Cooper

Cooper is an assistance dog, specializing in Medical Alert and Response. He, too, decided to show that jerk doctor of mine that you don't have to be a labrador or german shepherd to be a service doggy!! He surprised all his trainers AND the EMS people that have come to the house after he dialed 911 a few times. :wave:


----------



## foxywench

good to know that others have chis as service dogs, Chi service dogs of the world unite lol...


----------



## Cooper

My neurologist is still upset that Cooper is my service dog but I figure that he's not needed to do anything like pull a wheelchair or something beyond his abilities, so whatever...

I'm just happy that he rarely has to call upon his training as a service dog.


----------



## foxywench

i dont understand why your neurologist can have an issue....what hes another with the problme beliving small dogs are great service animals.

vixie only puts her "training" to use mabe once a month currently as theres medication to stop the kind of seizures i have. but im glad i have her...and it only lasts a few minutes...
my doctors another who doesnt belive small dogs should be service dogs, and hes never seen vixie in 'working' mode, infact it took me over a year to convince him i wasnt making things up and over 3 years to convince him a service dog woudl be a good idea...
the rest fell into place when i got vixie as a pet and she just started alerting to them comming all on her own...
i think someonndoctors feel threatend by service dogs lol...


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas

Here is a harness/vest pattern that I found. i'm sure if you needed to you could make some minor adjustments to fit what you need.

http://sewing.circleofcrafters.com/freepetvestpattern.html


----------

